# PHP Header in Apache Vhost setzen



## KICK (22. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte die folgenden (derzeit durch PHP erzeugten) Header direkt im Apache setzen:


```
header("Expires: Mon, 26 Jul 1997 05:00:00 GMT");
header("Last-Modified: " . gmdate("D, d M Y H:i:s") ." GMT");
header("Cache-Control: no-cache");
header("Pragma: no-cache");
header("Cache-Control: post-check=0, pre-check=0");
```
Wo/wie macht man sowas?


----------



## Gumbo (23. März 2006)

Du könntest das Apache-Modul „mod_headers“ und dessen Header-Direktive einsetzen.


----------

